# Sammy - lovely black lurcher



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Sammy is a gorgeous black lurcher who has had a bad start to life (being a bait dog) but is loving and lovely and looking for a home to call his own, for love and cuddles....

He is at Morgans Rescue in Alston, Cumbria - who are on Facebook... or contact me for details.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful dog seemed to be missed


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Such a lovely dog, and used as a bait dog!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Bumping Sammy


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for bumping, Sammy has gone to a foster home who wants to keep him


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Great news!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

